# 61.5 for HD



## DNSFSS (Apr 4, 2008)

I've been hearing down the line that once the Eastern Arc and the Ciel-2 becomes operational that E* will be changing around what programming is on what bird...mainly that HD will be spread out to other birds besides the 61.5. Here in the NW we have been installing 61.5 whenever possible because of the problematic 129 bird. So we're being told when all is up and going that we'll have to go back and re-aim to the 129...

Someone please tell me that everything will stay the same, 61.5 and 129 will mirror each other??? (except for rsn's like Fox Sports NW, etc)


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

Yes please tell me this isn't true. 

I am on All HD and use 61.5 to get it.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

I would guess no one has the exact answer but since Ciel-2 has a lot of spot beams you can plan on many locals going to that bird.


----------



## festivus (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm still fairly new to the satellite tv realm so help me out here. I'm in Columbus and we're expected to get HD locals in Feb 09 (that's the rumor). Currently, I get programming from 3 birds at 110, 119 and 129. Not sure how my dish is peaked as I didn't do that myself.

Am I going to need a second dish to get HD locals if they beam them from this bird at 61.5? Does it sound like they're going to do that?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

DNSFSS said:


> I've been hearing down the line that once the Eastern Arc and the Ciel-2 becomes operational that E* will be changing around what programming is on what bird...mainly that HD will be spread out to other birds besides the 61.5. Here in the NW we have been installing 61.5 whenever possible because of the problematic 129 bird. So we're being told when all is up and going that we'll have to go back and re-aim to the 129...
> 
> Someone please tell me that everything will stay the same, 61.5 and 129 will mirror each other??? (except for rsn's like Fox Sports NW, etc)


You will have to deal with the locals situation as it unfolds. The RSNs are no small thing either.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

If your HD locals indeed come from 61.5, you will either need a wing dish for 61.5 or Dish may by moving SD locals also make it so that a Dish 1000.4 looking at 61.5, 72.7 and 77 will provice you all you need. In the latter case Dish may just change out everyones dishes that need HD locals.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

In general, folks on the western half of the country will have their HD (and in some cases, SD) locals from 129, while the eastern half of the country will get them from 61.5.

In the PNW, some folks have been using 61.5 as a work-around, but that was always just a work-around, not a permanent solution. Ciel-2 *is* the permanent solution.


----------



## DNSFSS (Apr 4, 2008)

IIP said:


> In general, folks on the western half of the country will have their HD (and in some cases, SD) locals from 129, while the eastern half of the country will get them from 61.5.
> 
> In the PNW, some folks have been using 61.5 as a work-around, but that was always just a work-around, not a permanent solution. Ciel-2 *is* the permanent solution.


We've been putting up 61.5 to avoid trouble calls for the 129. Our locals in the PNW are off of the 110/119 so there's no trouble there. We use the 61.5 only for national HD channels. Basically I just wanted some reassurance that the national HD channels will remain on the 61.5. (It's hard to hit due to a 9.5-10 degree elevation...antenna looks like it's pointed to the ground)


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

After Ciel-2 is up and running, yo may want to flip your wing dish to 129 for a stronger, less rainfade prone signal.


----------



## DNSFSS (Apr 4, 2008)

Jim5506 said:


> After Ciel-2 is up and running, yo may want to flip your wing dish to 129 for a stronger, less rainfade prone signal.


The 129 in the Pacific Northwest is a piece...it fades in good weather, bad weather. We've literally installed THOUSANDS of 61.5 wing dishes here to avoid the 129 bird, and would have to do THOUSANDS of re-aims to the 129 if they move the nat'l HD channels off of the 61.5 and onto, say, the 72.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

DNSFSS said:


> The 129 in the Pacific Northwest is a piece...it fades in good weather, bad weather. We've literally installed THOUSANDS of 61.5 wing dishes here to avoid the 129 bird, and would have to do THOUSANDS of re-aims to the 129 if they move the nat'l HD channels off of the 61.5 and onto, say, the 72.


Such a move would annoy hundreds of thousands of customers in the east who have "legacy" setups seeing 119/110 plus 61.5 for HD. In other words ... don't expect it to happen.

DISH would have to "Eastern Arc" every customer who uses 61.5 including upgrading SD receivers to HD. That is a big change ... not something that will be completed overnight. And not something that will be decided on a whim.


----------



## DNSFSS (Apr 4, 2008)

James Long said:


> Such a move would annoy hundreds of thousands of customers in the east who have "legacy" setups seeing 119/110 plus 61.5 for HD. In other words ... don't expect it to happen.
> 
> DISH would have to "Eastern Arc" every customer who uses 61.5 including upgrading SD receivers to HD. That is a big change ... not something that will be completed overnight. And not something that will be decided on a whim.


Thanks James. That makes me feel better. Our "higher ups" I think are trying to make us squirm at the thought of doing re-aims to the 129 across this land. Your line of thinking is what I brought up but they weren't hearing it....but then again not a lot gets heard by them:lol: :lol:


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

DNSFSS said:


> We've been putting up 61.5 to avoid trouble calls for the 129.


Of course, if the launch of programming on Ciel-2 goes well, you will want to stop that.


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

James Long said:


> Such a move would annoy hundreds of thousands of customers in the east who have "legacy" setups seeing 119/110 plus 61.5 for HD. In other words ... don't expect it to happen...
> 
> Thats my setup as I can't "see 129 from my 110/119 location. Had to run 150ft of RG6 to another place and look through a hole in the tree cover to even get that view of 61 sat!


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

A bit off-topic but for those of us with 110/119/129 and a 61.5 wing dish setup it will be interesting to see the signal levels between 61.5 and Ciel-2 once it goes on-line.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I think that's what I'm going to have when *theoretically today* my installation happens. I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## peaked (Dec 21, 2008)

If DNS wanted to pay for re-aims as a re-install,fine. Those customers have already been found,which is sometimes about thirty percent of the install time around S.E. Kentucky.Line-of-sight becomes an issue in these hills as well.Maybe some cust's. would be mad, but some would add rec's. and upgrade, so it may be feasible.Nothing in the contracts deals with upgrades,so we shouldn't have to do it for free. Talk about bankrupting some businesses!


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Well, I don't have what I thought I was going to get. It's a long story that incolved and ice storm, two snowstorms and other assorted sundries but the installer ended up leaving my old dishes alone (since they were on the roof) and installing a new "Eastern Arc" dish saying that I would be getting my service from 77, 72.5 and 61.5 - and that I could because I had all HD-capable receivers (a pair of 612s)


----------

